# 5wt Tarpon



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

Iâ€™m spending all July in Sanibel and the fishing has been all over the board. Some days awesome some days just awful. However one of the most fun things so far is catching some of these juvenile Tarpon on my 5 weight. So far Iâ€™ve jumped over 40 fish on it and itâ€™s been an absolute ball on light tackle. Going to write up an awesome report on the 31st but this should give yâ€™all a little taste of whatâ€™s to come.


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice dude.

I highly recommend putting a canoe in there at Ding. You're obviously doing well though.

Say what's up to Norm for me.

Jeff


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

That is so cool. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Love Sanibel. Any snook on the beach?


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Wow, I bet thatâ€™s a blast!


----------



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

https://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2603853
Not a great report but tons of pics for anyone curious


----------



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

Stuart said:


> Love Sanibel. Any snook on the beach?


Yes early in the month there was, but the red tide came through about half way through the month and stayed through the end of the trip. Killed a ton of fish. Never seen one to this extent


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

Congrats! Nice job especially from the bank on a 5!!! It would tickle me pink just to catch one.....


----------



## RobM (Aug 14, 2018)

*Very cool*

Keep up the great work!


----------

